# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة الشابة السيدة آمال السيد سعيد السيد مجيد العوامي....

## الفراشة الحمراء

قال الله العظيم في الذكر الحكيم 

﴿ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ﴾
الاحد 11/11/1432هـ

انتقلت إلى رحمة الله ورضوانه المرحومة

 الشابة السيدة آمال السيد سعيد السيد مجيد العوامي

(القطيف) 
_
_نتقدم بأحر التعازي والمواساة إلى أسرة الفقيدة

﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾
ورحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة وأعادها لموتى المؤمنين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## زهرة الريف

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ* *﴿ 1 ﴾
**الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* *﴿ 2 ﴾** الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ* *﴿ 3 ﴾** مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ* *﴿ 4 ﴾
**إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* *﴿ 5 ﴾** اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿ 6 ﴾
**صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ* *﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## ساجدة لربها

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ( 1 )
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ(2 ) الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ( 3 ) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ( 4 )
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ( 5 )اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ( 6 )
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ( 7 )
*

----------

